# tempurpedic mattress??



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

We just recently bought a brand new Tempurpedic "memory foam" mattress for my husband's bad back. We thought we were done having babies and did not consider having an infant in this new bed. And now I am unexpectedly pregnant again








I have always co-slept but now I'm concerned that maybe I should return this mattress while I still can!
Please, does anyone know about the saftey of these mattresses for infants?

TIA!
Tara
mom to Kurt 13, Faith 6, Ian 2, and little one due mid Sept.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

We bought one at the end of my pregnancy (after my car accident) and have co-slept with baby since his birth. My only concern would be about chemical stuff, but I don't know how it compares to "regular" mattresses in terms of what it emits. We keep a waterproof cover over it, under the sheets. For us it is very worth the benefit of keeping my body more comfortable from my injuries.

We got a king and love it! DS loves it. He is comfy in many positions. It keeps me feeling a lot better too.

Enjoy!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

we've been cosleeping on a tempurpedic for nearly 3yrs. rowan actually sleeps better on that mattress than on any other type. he sleeps like a ROCK in that bed!









ETA: if you're really concerned you can get something like a Snuggle Nest so that your baby is sleeping on a separate little firm mattress between the two of you instead of the memory foam until he/she's a bit older. i don't think it's necessary, but if it gives you more peace of mind it's worth it.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

We bought one right before we found out we were pregnant with our second, and she's shared sleep on that bed since the begining with no problems. We're expecting number 3 in June sometime.

My only complaint was when DS or DD leaked then I had to take off the cover and wash that. It's a pin in the butt. But the other poster said they have a waterproof pad on their bed. I thought we couldn't have that on there? hmmm, I'll have to look into that.

Aimee


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i used disposable waterproof pads...


----------



## marsmom (May 25, 2005)

Just so you know, I did look into the safety issue of that foam after getting a lot of headaches after buying a tempurpedic pillow. I wish I could remember the link, but I very quickly found a website after a Google search that had hundreds of postings from people who felt their health was compromised by these products... Frustrating as it is very comfortable, I agree!


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Funny, I originally got a pillow when they first came out about 15? years ago to help my migraines. It was the single most improvement I ever got from any one thing... The only thing that has gotten me so that I can travel without that pillow has been a couple of years of deep tissue therapy.

I'd love to see not just what the foam emits, but how it compares with regular matress emissions...

In theory, I'd love to have an organic cotton or hemp mattress, but I don't think I am willing to give up the tempurpedic now. Maybe if I ever heal from my injuries... OK, if I'm talking theory, I'd love to have a tempurpedic in organic cotton or something!







Best of both worlds!!


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Fumes is one thing. As far as the mattress itself, my babe has slept in ours from day 1. No problems. I know that Tempurpedic has says babies shouldn't sleep in them but I truly believe it is a CYA type of thing. It doesn't suck a baby down anymore than it would you. I swaddled ds until I was confident he could turn his head if he rolled face down.


----------



## spiralmg (May 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
In theory, I'd love to have an organic cotton or hemp mattress, but I don't think I am willing to give up the tempurpedic now. Maybe if I ever heal from my injuries... OK, if I'm talking theory, I'd love to have a tempurpedic in organic cotton or something!)

I could have written that!

We have been sleeping on our tempurpedic for over 2 years now with our 2 1/2 year old DS. And now with our 2 week old DD. Just recently I started using the special waterproof cover on top of the regular cover (bonus you can put the waterproof one in the drier, which you should never do with the reg one).

For the new baby, i have just been using a thin pure wool soaker pad beneath a receiving blanket - placing that on top of our sheet. I think that should take care of any concern with the baby potentially smothering through too close contact with the foam. Also it might help with protecting against outgassing. Though i've pretty much decided to also ignore that issue (yikes!?!?) because the tempurpedic has been SO comfortable and basically solved all of my night nursing induced back problems... (of course we are all organic and cotton/hemp except for the tempurpedic, so go figure...)


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

spiral - hi







what sleeping arrangement do you have? DH, DS, You, DD? and if so, what do you have on DD's side to make sure she doesn't fall out of bed? i'm trying to figure out how to maneuver things. we have a king tempurpedic too.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

This is OT but do you love the Tempurepedic? I have ALWAYS wanted one... I keep swearing our next mattress will be Tempurpedic, lol.


----------



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all the great input!! I too would love to see a comparison between the gasses emitted from a standard mattress and a tempurpedic.

It did stink like chemicals when they delivered it...I left the windows open. And thank goodness we're not sleeping on it yet...more time for gassing out!

As for the roll out/safety factor... I ordered a Humanity Family Bed co-sleeper bed roll. Hopefully the cover that goes between the bed and sleeping Mom and baby will help with the gas too.

Now we just have to figure out how we're going to arrange my toddler and the new baby when it's time for all of us to share the new bed!!!









Thanks again!!
Tara
Mom to Kurtis 13, Faith 6, Ian 2, and little one due mid September


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

there was actually a thread about mattress out gassing a while ago. I was surprised cause we too have the tempur pedic. I thought it would be aweful for off gassing. But someone said it's the next best thing to an organic bed. I don't know if they are right or not, but you could search for that thread.... I'll try to find it and put it up here.


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

We have a mattress topper from that kind of foam, and DD sleeps (and breathes) very well on it! Never had a problem, and keeps mama from waking up so sore!







Keep it!


----------



## BarbaraGC (Jan 10, 2005)

Look for foam mattresses without PBDE (polybrominated di-phenyl ethers) flame proofing. Most foam flame proofing in the US is done with this, although it is being phased out. This chemical has been increasing in breast milk at an alarming rate. Some say it will be the next PCB. Ikea memory foam mattresses are free of this.

Barbara


----------



## absolutbeauty (Sep 25, 2005)

Our family also just purchased a Tempurpedic mattress.
About two weeks ago, and it's great.
At first i wasn't so sure, now I'm really noticing the difference in our quality of rest.


----------



## AccidentalHousewif (Nov 11, 2005)

We have been sleeping on a Tempurpedic since ds was 10-11 mos old and I wouldn't hesitate to sleep with an infant on it -- it's not smooshy like a pillow-top mattress and it's wonderful b/c if one person moves it doesn't shake the whole bed.

The outgassing was awful & worrisome, though, for us -- when we first got it, we took off the velour cover and put it in a room by itself with open windows and a fan and a bunch of zeolite adsorbent bags for over a week, but after that it's been fine.

Those of you who have waterproof covers that are Tempurpedic compatible -- where did you get them? Are they Tempurpedic brand? I would LOVE to get one...


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Tempurpedic products are petroleum products. I would be worried about outgassing and longerm exposure to the chemicals, but that's just me. Maybe if dc doesn't sleep well on it, you'll know to try something else? We recently bought a mattress that's 100% pure latex foam and it's fabulous. Firm enough for all of us and comfy enough for side sleeping for nursing. No chemicals. I highly recommend it.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

We don't have a Tempurpedic, but I did use a memory foam pad for one night and hated it. We couldn't get comfortable for nursing at all and took it off the next morning.


----------

